# Problem with loader control when using a diverter valve for third function



## Standingstone (9 mo ago)

I have a Kubota B2920
It has a standard front loader.
I put a diverter valve on the front to alllow me to use a snow plow.
It works great for that.
HOWEVER….
I purchased a grapple. WHen I use the close and open function the left/right position does not work consistently.
Sometimes moving to the right closes the grapple, and then after centering, the left doesn’t work to open but the right position now will open. So the same position on the control changes function.
I hope that someone can help this crazy situation.
Thanks


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Are you talking the clamp on 1 side might move, then the clamp on the other side might move? hydraulics, like nature, takes the path of least resistance.

do you possibly have a loose magnetic control coil?

could you tap on the valve? I have seen tapping getting something to work like that if its a bit gummed up from dirty oil.


----------

